# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Shahar, World's Greatest Detective

## Xihirli

Shahar, World's Greatest Detective
Dungeons and Dragons 5th Edition

_Faerun has seen sweeping changes over the generation since Eris and Leflabah's adventures, and peace is the norm on the continent. Not to say there's no work for adventurers, but those of Eris and Leflabah's caliber are rarely required for most problems. This has allowed them to focus on their projects. Namely, bit-by-bit resurrecting all of Toril, and training up the next generation of heroes. 
One of those heroes is Leflabah and Eris's own daughter, brought about by the spell Lelahinns' Enhanced Conception. Her name is Shahar, but everyone calls her Star. 

Raised in a giant school family, Star has had every opportunity to improve herself, and she's managed to impress most of those around her, including a friend who went to Fortune's Wind at the same time, a strong but not all that curious student named Tanya. But when her father got a job teaching over at Wein House, a school set up near Neverwinter,_ 


*Spoiler: Setting Information*
Show



*Wein House*
A days ride from Neverwinter, this academy is headed by three Deans and one Headmaster.


*Spoiler: Players*
Show


*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Background*
*Feat*

Valmark
Shahar
Fire Genfling
Bard
Noble
Skill Expert





*Spoiler: Backgrounds*
Show





*Spoiler: Notable NPCs*
Show


*Tanya:* A student at Wein House and a close friend of Shahar. She sends a letter that will be the start of the campaign. 

*Neil:* A teacher at Wein House, Tanya's father. He's in love with history, though he gets a lot of mockery from Leff in particular for having Netherill as his favorite ever civilization. 
A lot of academic humans still look back at that empire as a golden age. It's complicated. 



*Spoiler: Documents*
Show


*Tanya's Letter*

_Hey, Star.
I know we were scheduled to meet up over Dream in about a month, but I don't think this should wait.
My dad got fired. He's taking it really hard. The librarian guy found an old document that I guess the school thinks he copied his thesis off of. He didn't, he'd never seen it before! The library's just being organized for the first time, how could he have...
Look, I'm sorry. I... I was wondering if you could come take a look. But I don't want to call too much attention to this and get people angry at my dad who don't need to be, so if you could leave anyone too famous behind I'd appreciate that. 

Sorry to bother you like this,
Tanya_

*Spoiler*
Show

*Leland's Ledger
**Client*
*Problem*
*Interested?*
*Amount*
*Frequency*

Geoffrey Wylie
Loves teaching too much
Y
5 g
Monthly

Jessamine Longbranch
F to A
Y
5 s
Monthly

Leander Hastings
Home renovations
Y
10 g
Yearly

Vakgar
Salary
N



Miriel Downey
Gambling
N



Neil Baker
Originality
N










IC Thread

----------


## Valmark

Reposting Shahar Lelahinn mostly just for habit.

I'mma use *this* because it's midway between her moms.

EDIT: Nevermind I don't like that. This will be fine.

----------


## Valmark

Insight (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

Animal Handling!

(1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

Forgot the int check (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## Valmark

History check done right (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Perception just in case (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots will Aura of Vitality and start healing herself. (2d6)[*2*] health to start.

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa! KILL ALL OF THE GOLEMS

You know what I'm doing. Conjure Minor Elementals. Blow em up.

(4d8)[*23*] fire
(4d8)[*27*] fire
(4d8)[*21*] fire
(4d8)[*19*] fire
(4d8)[*17*] fire
(4d8)[*12*] fire
(4d8)[*14*] fire
(4d8)[*20*] fire

MAKE EIGHT DEX SAVES, GOLEMS!

----------


## Valmark

Dex saves:
(8d20)[*14*][*4*][*6*][*18*][*3*][*7*][*15*][*13*](80)
(8d20)[*17*][*14*][*1*][*4*][*6*][*17*][*18*][*18*](95)
(8d20)[*16*][*10*][*3*][*6*][*9*][*9*][*13*][*13*](79)

----------


## Xihirli

(8d8)[*7*][*4*][*8*][*6*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*1*](38) death burst!

----------


## Valmark

Insight (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

Investigate (1d20+1)[*7*] adv. (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

Do you run into a member of the watch? (1d100)[*57*]

----------


## Valmark

Persuasion (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Valmark

Investigation

(1d20+1)[*19*]

Advantage

(1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Forgot the advantage (1d20-1)[*3*]

----------


## Valmark

Persuasion! (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Forgot advantage (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+5)[*23*] Persuasion

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+5)[*23*]
Persuasion

(1d20)[*20*]
Insight

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+3)[*22*] investigate

----------


## Valmark

(1d20)[*16*] Insight

----------


## Valmark

Intelligence (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

Nature! (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+5)[*24*] performance

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah Stealth!
(1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

Shahar uses Stealth! It's super effective!

(1d20+5)[*21*]

----------

